# Post your funniest wet dog photo



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

In the interest of a future contest, we'd like to see your funniest wet dog photos.

Post them up!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Waiting for Laurelin...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll have to wait until the contest is for the funniest dry dog photo. Poca doesn't do wet.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't even have wet dog photos. I'm usually too busy cursing and trying to stop them from getting the whole neighborhood wet to take pictures. 

The papillions should be coming..


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

No photo, but here's a video of Peanut post bath-time, lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Independent George said:


> Waiting for Laurelin...


Lol! You know me too well....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, no need to see more! Laurelin is the winner, hands down!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> ok, no need to see more! Laurelin is the winner, hands down!


I have to say, she is also technically the only one who posted pictures...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

haha! i know. but, how can you beat wet papillons?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> haha! i know. but, how can you beat wet papillons?


With a wet towel?

JK.

It's all in the ears; they are hard to beat, I must admit.


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

i love his spiky hair here!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

maggie is my waterbug.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I dunno, does Nea have ears to rival Laurelin's Wet Pap Army?









"Put that camera down and get me a towel already!"


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I dont have any Boomer bath pictures but I have lots of wet 
Boomer pictures



















Preston has some funny bath pictures


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

My dog looks the same, wet or dry. And I already knew Laurelin would get the prize!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I got some!

Helpmehelpmegodhelpmeplease









Moo?









Hmm?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, paps look so pathetic when wet... I think it's because of how shrunken they look once the fluff is taken away.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup they're ratty dogs!


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I got some!
> 
> Helpmehelpmegodhelpmeplease
> 
> ...


Those are pretty funny! I especially enjoy the second one.


----------



## Beastit (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is Toph's First Bath Ever! She HATED it, and two more baths later, she still hates is 


























& Here is Lilo taking a bath. She hates it too but she takes it like a Man (Lady)!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bubble bath


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

These are from when she was 2-3 months old:
















Here is some water + dirt:


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww that face he's making in the first one, looks like, "oooh momma how could you, im just a baby"


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

my favorite one laur is the "dear doG, please deliver me" one haha where mia looks like she is praying to get out of the tub

basically this whole thread 
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/79709-dear-dog-please-deliver.html


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cindy23323 said:


>


OMG - this one made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

He loves his bubbles.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Da Web:









Princess Cheeseface (in series):


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

Before:








After:


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## devlee (Apr 12, 2009)

My youngest after his bath!


----------

